# las partes (parte) (derecho / juicio)



## mariaibtissam

"las partes se somenten expresamente a la jurisdicción de la Juntas Arbitrales de Transporte"


es una claúsula de una oferta de transporte

Gracias


----------



## hiwelcome

les parties se soumettent espressément à la juridiction (à l'arbitrage que rendra)


----------



## Nora Susana

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
En un exhorto dice como punto II) Partes intervinientes en autos, podría ser Parties qui participent au litige.

Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## Domtom

Bienvenida al foro, *Nusa*:

Me parece que podría ser _parties intervenantes_..., y no sé como terminar. Pero, estos "autos", ¿con qué guarda relación?

Salud


----------



## Yolita

Hola:
auto se refiere al caso. En los autos caratulados... Dans les cas intitulés XXX contre YYY...
Les parties intervenantes dans le cas présent..
Seguramente existe algo mejor... esperemos


----------



## Domtom

Nora Susana said:


> En un exhorto dice como punto II) Partes intervinientes en autos, podría ser Parties qui participent au litige.


 
_Parties intervenantes d'une procédure judiciaire_.

Justificación:

1) Definición DRAE de *autos* (que no *auto*): conjunto de actuaciones o piezas de un procedimiento judicial.

2) Traducción de *autos* según Jaqueline Ferreras y Gilbert Zonana en su _dictionnaire juridique et économique_: pièces d'un dossier / procédure judiciaire.


----------



## Nora Susana

Gracias por sus respuestas tan rápidas! Cordiales saludos,

Nora


----------



## Domtom

Por favor, socorredme, llevo ya un rato dándole vueltas a “en los que han sido partes, como implicados”, y no consigo averiguar el modo satisfactorio de decirlo en francés, por más que miro libros de gramática, diccionarios jurídicos, páginas de internet...


Don XXX, Magistrado Juez del Juzgado de Instrucción número XX de esta Ciudad, ha visto y examinado los presentes autos de juicio verbal de FALTAS número XX del año 2007 sobre desobediencia a los agentes de la Autoridad en los que han sido partes, como implicados:

DENUNCIANTE: G. U. XXXXXX y XXXXXX

DENUNCIADO: XXXXX

Intento:

M. XXX, magistrat juge du Tribunal d’instruction numéro XX de cette ville, ayant vu et procédé à l’examen des pièces du dossier de la procédure orale de CONTRAVENTIONS numéro XX de l’année 2207 pour désobéissance aux agents de l’Autorité, dans laquelle ils ont été impliqués, en tant que parties:

DÉNONCIATEUR : agents de police municipal XXX et XXX

PERSONNE MISE EN EXAMEN : XXXXXXX


Mi alma agradece vuestra loable caridad e implora al séquito de los ángeles celestiales para que os bendiga y colme de gloria y honor como bien merecen vuestros magnánimos y loables actos de desinteresada generosidad.
-


----------



## Eva Maria

Domtom said:


> Por favor, socorredme, llevo ya un rato dándole vueltas a “en los que han sido partes, como implicados”, y no consigo averiguar el modo satisfactorio de decirlo en francés, por más que miro libros de gramática, diccionarios jurídicos, páginas de internet...
> 
> 
> Don XXX, Magistrado Juez del Juzgado de Instrucción número XX de esta Ciudad, ha visto y examinado los presentes autos de juicio verbal de FALTAS número XX del año 2007 sobre desobediencia a los agentes de la Autoridad en los que han sido partes, como implicados:
> 
> DENUNCIANTE: G. U. XXXXXX y XXXXXX
> 
> DENUNCIADO: XXXXX
> 
> Intento:
> 
> M. XXX, magistrat juge du Tribunal d’instruction numéro XX de cette ville, ayant vu et procédé à l’examen des pièces du dossier de la procédure orale de CONTRAVENTIONS numéro XX de l’année 2207 pour désobéissance aux agents de l’Autorité, dans laquelle ils ont été impliqués, en tant que parties:
> 
> DÉNONCIATEUR : agents de police municipal XXX et XXX
> 
> PERSONNE MISE EN EXAMEN : XXXXXXX
> 
> 
> Mi alma agradece vuestra loable caridad e implora al séquito de los ángeles celestiales para que os bendiga y colme de gloria y honor como bien merecen vuestros magnánimos y loables actos de desinteresada generosidad.
> -


 
Admirado * Domtom,

No es por criticaros, pero, ¿no habéis pensado en unificar ambos términos tal que así?

dans laquelle ils ont été parties impliquées ?

NOTE: Aunque en el pasado remoto  traduje bastantes textos jurídicos de francés a castellano y catalán, no os fieis de mi memoria, mon cher.

Eva

****
Las reflexiones sobre la vida *privada *de los foreros pertenecen a la esfera *privada *de la mensajería *privada*. Gracias por recordarlo.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> ha visto y examinado los presentes autos de juicio verbal de FALTAS [...] sobre desobediencia a los agentes de la Autoridad en los que han sido partes, como implicados:
> [...]
> ayant vu et procédé à l’examen des pièces du dossier de la procédure orale de CONTRAVENTIONS [...] pour désobéissance aux agents de l’Autorité, dans laquelle ils ont été impliqués, en tant que parties:


 


Eva Maria said:


> habéis pensado en unificar ambos términos tal que así? dans laquelle ils ont été parties impliquées ?


 
Hola, *Eva Maria*:

Gracias. Pues lo cierto es que había barajado varias posibilidades, pero ahora no recuerdo si esta que apuntas también, creo que no, pues creo que en todas mis tentativas figuraba el "como" traducido más o menos literalmente.

Bueno, presiento que la tuya es una muy buena respuesta, es que a mi me da un poco de temor traducir un jurídico. De veras de te estoy agradecido. Seguramente será lo que pondré, a no ser que salga alguien proponiendo algo mejor.

¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Paquita

Eva Maria said:


> dans laquelle ils ont été parties impliquées ?


 
Ya sabes que no sé nada de jurídica, por lo cual voy pisando huevos... 

"Parties impliquées" se encuentra bastante en google, y la opción de Eva parece adecuada. Sólo quitaría "ils" y pondría "dans laquelle ont été parties impliquées ..." el sujeto serían los nombres de la enumeración que sigue.


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Eva Maria*, *Paquita*.


----------



## niuskiz

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!
Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre un juicio de faltas y me aparece la siguiente frase que no sé cómo traducir:
Notifíquese la presente resolución al Ministerio Fiscal y a *las partes personadas
*¿seria correcto traducir partes personadas por *parties comparues*?
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Podría ser : "les parties comparaissantes".
personarse = comparaître.


----------



## lpfr

Veo mal la justicia notificar una decisión únicamente a las personas presentes o representadas. En el DRAE definen "personarse" como: Comparecer como parte interesada en un juicio o pleito. La justicia siempre notifica sus decisiones a todas las partes.
  Pero no creo que haya que estar presente personalmente. Uno puede hacerse representar por un abogado.
  Diría más bien "...et  à toutes les parties (intéressées)."


----------



## niuskiz

Muchas gracias a los dos, creo que al final me quedaré con "à toutes les parties intéressées"
Hasta luego!


----------



## nenavera

Buenas!

Como se podría traducir _la parte contraria_ en un juicio, por ejemplo. _La partie contraire?_

_Gracias y salu2!_


----------



## VRF

partie contraire / adverse / opposée
http://books.google.es/books?id=oJFaK2U0DDAC&pg=PA26&lpg=PA26&dq=vente+%C3%A0+terme+en+espa%C3%B1ol&source=bl&ots=Y3f9cTDfHI&sig=_L8zZakV-yXaIpXF-1SeB6JNXDw&hl=es&ei=x8JdS9rdNZXX4gbRqvX1BA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CBIQ6AEwAw#v=snippet&q=parte%20contraria&f=false


----------



## GURB

Hola
Attention aux bilingues. L'usage veut que l' on ne parle que de *la partie adverse.*


> *partie adverse* _féminin_
> 
> 
> _(Justice)_ Partie contre laquelle on plaide.
> _Il s’agira de prouver la faute de la *partie adverse*._


Wikisource.


----------



## yserien

En español adverso tiene el mismo sentido, contrario,enemigo, adversario, pero en lenguaje jurídico es "la parte contraria".


----------

